
Show HN: HTML Posts - mattbgates
https://htmlposts.com/
======
mattbgates
Hey HN, I created this free tool based on an article I saw on Hacker News,
‘How to Read Mathematics’. The simplicity and brutalism of that page was
lovely. No frills, no fuss, and no distractions. I got to thinking, why not
try to bring back the joys of writing in HTML?

With this tool, as you write your code, you will be able to view your creation
in real-time. This tool was meant to reflect an artistic perspective while
also being educational and informative when writing HTML.

~~~
O1111OOO
Nice! How long does a post remain online before you need to do any cleanup
(inactive pages, etc)? I didn't see mention of that in the faq/terms.

~~~
mattbgates
Indefinitely unless there is malicious software. Still improving the
Javascript filter. I've already had someone try ... and I'm not even mad
because all the code he posted helped me to write a better filter. There's a
secret key near the post button and users must keep that key to later delete
their HTML Post.

And I did update the terms to reflect that. Thank you!

~~~
O1111OOO
> Still improving the Javascript filter. I've already had someone try ...

When I was _kicking the tires_ , I looked at a few of the public pages. Anon-
based JS was a concern of mine. I thought that having a _0posts.html_ page
with a checkbox on top to filter out JS pages might alleviate some problems -
especially for endusers.

Thanks for the clarification on how long the pages stay up.

~~~
mattbgates
Since I'm not familiar with every javascript code out there, it is also a
concern of mine. But I do expect some of the people posting to test what they
can with javascript, and it does help me as well to keep adding more filters.

I thought about just disabling anything with form input and javascript, but I
also wanted it to be an educational tool for people to test the waters of all
three languages together, HTML+CSS+JS. Javascript always makes me a bit
nervous when everyone has free range of it to write what they want, but I am
actively monitoring the pages, and eliminating anything that really doesn't
belong.

------
stevekemp
If you prefer you might enjoy my alternative - sharing (rendered) markdown:

[https://markdownshare.com/](https://markdownshare.com/)

